# Palm Pilots



## Rosaliezz (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a palm pilot M105 which uses a serial cable and has a cradle to sync to the computer. I love this thing and I have just found today that the cradle is not working. I would like to get another palm which would be compatible - two things I want - one is for it to have a usb connection, and the other is to have it accept all the information that has synched from the old one and is in the computer. Does anyone know which Palm might work for me?


----------

